# Hav girl in Oklahoma



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I have never heard of Kijiji before but was looking around this morning
and found this little girl - isn't she precious.

So sad for me that I am not able to have another hav right now. It makes me so sad to see such a cutie having to be rehomed but I know sometimes it's for the best.

http://tulsa.kijiji.com/c-Pets-Dogs-puppies-Havanese-AKC-Snow-White-Delightful-little-girl-W0QQAdIdZ144386548


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

She's adorable!! But I'm at my limit of 2.....


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I emailed them.

It always bothers me when they mention that they are not spayed.

I gave them the Hav rescue site.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I'm glad you did Marie.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm at my 2 limit as well... but I've got a loophole. Fostering.. lol. Then they aren't really MINE... I'm just helping along their way to their real home. Hurray Loopholes!! :clap2: Hope I get approved soon!


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

Why wouldn't this dog have been returned to the breeder. We signed an agreement that our two dogs would be returned to the breeder if something happened where we couldn't have kept them


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I also cringed when I read she's not spayed. That could appeal to some nefarious types out there who would exploit the poor baby. I hope she can go to rescue where she could get to the right home.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

deejay said:


> Why wouldn't this dog have been returned to the breeder. We signed an agreement that our two dogs would be returned to the breeder if something happened where we couldn't have kept them


Same here we signed in the contract our breeder would get to buy the dog back if we couldn't keep her.

I emailed them and gave Hav Rescue site and I am hoping I here back to hear more about their story.


----------

